# creamed honey



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Try a search in this form on "creamed honey".

Here's the Cornell link:

http://www.masterbeekeeper.org/creamhoney.htm


----------



## Fernhill (Dec 30, 2004)

You can also search under 'dyce honey' or somesuch for the exact process. I believe dyce was affiliated with Cornell and gave the patent to them for his method of making creamed honey. I'm looking forward to trying it myself this year.

Mike


----------

